# Well, This is Troubling (Beacon Problems)



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I've had past issues with my Tracker too. Once I checked it in the parking lot and it showed something like 93% battery life. After a short skin up, we stopped to do some beacon practice and I pulled it out and it was powered off and wouldn't turn on. The batteries were evidently dead because it came back on with new batteries. That was a little disconcerting.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I would recommend getting a new beacon and not one that is a BCA model. There has been a serious lack of quality control the last few years from BCA. It started with their packs about 4 years ago. Maybe longer and still not resolved. Seems that their beacons have also had issues. 

I know several shop guys who stay away from their stuff for this reason. I hope the K2 acquisition reverses this trend, no doubt.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Contact bca about it. They may even just replace it for you. Or it could need an update


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

IF you get a new beacon, I'd recommend the Mammut PULSE Baryvox. There's no way you could by chance change between modes cause you have to press two sunk buttons with two fingers simultaneously to shift the modes and those buttons are sheltered by a cover if mounted. Also the search function is awsome. You can actually almost run to the searched object, its indicating 360° direction and distances and and and. Pricey but worth it. You save time when its most important.










PULSE Barryvox - Avalanche Transceiver - Mammut


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The Pulse and the Pieps DSP are probably the two best ones out there right now. The Ortovox 3+ is nice too.

Though the problem described could happen with any beacon. Just because you have a switch doesn't mean there can't be a design flaw that causes the issue to happen. Less likely? Maybe, but there have been plenty of snafu's in the past.


----------

